
Improving Bayesian Reasoning: What Works and Why? - JoshTriplett
http://journal.frontiersin.org/researchtopic/2963/improving-bayesian-reasoning-what-works-and-why
======
apathy
Oh christ, another Frontiers in Briefing Trends series. These are among the
most superficially reviewed journals on earth. Navarrete must have been up for
tenure and needed a few publications (deans can't read, but some can count).

